# EAS 2017 Save the Date!



## BeeOne (Jun 4, 2015)

Conference registration is now open!

http://www.easternapiculture.org/conferences/eas-2017/2017-registration.html


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I've registered, have you?


----------

